# low blood pressure?



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the boss suffers from high blood pressure, so the hosp supplied him with a blood pressure tester (auto), and as ya do when u see someone testing there blood pressure (or anything) u just gotta have a shot lol. anyway over the past week iv been doing mine after him 3 times a day and mine is quite low, too low he thinks and keeps burstin my head to go see a doc! now iv not seen my doc for a general check over in about 10years!

here's the ones 1 wrote down (u do it 3times add the results together and divide them by 3 for the average EACH TIME).

95/46 pulse 48

91/47 pulse 51

102/47 pulse 52

and just there - 87/48 pulse 53 (the lowest reading of this 1 was 80/44 pulse 52)

worth getting checked or am i just a fit cnut


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you standing or sitting? Are the wires over your brachial artery? Arm flat?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> Are you standing or sitting? Are the wires over your brachial artery? Arm flat?


sitting with straight arm, boss thinks he's quite the expert and makes sure it's the proper 2-3cm from the elbow with his ruler haha and everything else


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It seems you might have hypotension, which imo is better than hypertension. However, go to your GP & get it checked, soon. It isn't serious, but you need clinical advice. Don't worry.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Blood-pressure-%28low%29/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

i got

118/58

129/59 after a cig

102/48 this mornin upon waking up

according to what ive read if either of the sys or dia is low/high then you are considered either low/high blood pressure.

so that suggests my diastolic readings are low so i have low blood pressure

not sure what to think really, whether to be worried or not.

and your pulse is pretty much bang on mine


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would efo go to the docs, an old fashion rule of thumb that nurses used to use years ago was 100 + your age over 80.

Im the opposite and have to have meds to bring mine down, ive recorded as high as 180 over 120 before whilst on aas


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers men, im not worried about it but im gonna arrange a check tomoro. ill let yas know what they sayin


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you have low blood pressure, then you can get faints.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im actually very hard to get motivated these days, as opposed to a couple years ago when i was quite enthusiastic about everything i done lol maybe linked? kids aint good for the health me thinks!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Low blood pressure? whats that?


----------

